# Missouri River Pig



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

29" walleye caught and released this morning - good times.


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

come on tell the whole story....


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

hehe...you got to see it all go down, I'm sure you could better than I. :lol:

Some guy at the landing claimed a 29" sauger came out??? Wasn't sure if that was true or not, never seen one near that big.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

a 29" Sauger? That would have to be a record. Nice looking fish. Glad she is still swimmin!


----------



## bulkdriverlp (Apr 21, 2008)

nice wally


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

I'm jealous. Way to go. :beer:


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Nice eye :beer:


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

Nice fish. This is going to be an awesome year on Oahe.

29" sauger would be tough. I don't know how long the record is, but it's about 8#. Ft. Peck fish, that place is the king of sauger.


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Nice one!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

What happened to the other piggy picture?

Was the background giving out too much info for the Big Muddy? :lol:

Good luck to everyone fishing tomorrow, the weather looks miserable for fishing.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Nice fish!

Last year some guy at the resort was causing a stir on the radio that he caught a 35"er. So we went to check it out when we were on shore, 35" turned to 30.5", I wish I could believe every fish story I heard instead of doubting them all.


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Some big fish caught in that tourney also wasn't there.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Sweeeeeet....maybe I'll get 'er in a photo this weekend. :beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

....Nice fish goatboy!!!


----------

